# TWF Strap Shop



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm selling a few straps again to help fund the running of the forum, there's a few in the shop already but will be adding many more. I'm staying away from cheap low quality items and only selling high quality straps.

https://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/store/category/11-watch-straps/


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lots more straps just arrived and more to come :thumbsup:


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Just placed an order. Nice to know it's helping with the running of this place too Roy :thumbs_up:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Just placed an order. Nice to know it's helping with the running of this place too Roy :thumbs_up:


 Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Roy unless mentioned are all the straps tapered ?

Thank you.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> @Roy unless mentioned are all the straps tapered ?
> 
> Thank you.


 Yes they are.


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

Beautiful bands. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks for the strap @Roy - Looks great on my Mako II :thumbs_up:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Thanks for the strap @Roy - Looks great on my Mako II :thumbs_up:


 It does, amazing how a different strap can transform the look of a watch :thumbsup:


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Roy said:


> It does, amazing how a different strap can transform the look of a watch :thumbsup:


 Definitely mate!

Most of my watches have 20mm lug width so needed a 22mm strap to compliment the Mako. Think this works perfectly.

Thanks again Roy :thumbs_up:


----------



## aball28 (Aug 27, 2018)

Strap arrived yesterday for my fashion watch. Very comfortable and far better than the cheap one that I replaced, so have ordered another strap for my orient.
Thanks Roy.









Sent from my SNE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

aball28 said:


> Strap arrived yesterday for my fashion watch. Very comfortable and far better than the cheap one that I replaced, so have ordered another strap for my orient.
> Thanks Roy.


 Thank you Allan, looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have purchased one of the Canvas straps thanks to @MrF-UK82 and @Roy for help and advice , photos will be posted once the strap arrives.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

jsud2002 said:


> I have purchased one of the Canvas straps thanks to @MrF-UK82 and @Roy for help and advice , photos will be posted once the strap arrives.


 Shall I invoice you for my commission mate?? @Roy :rofl:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Canvas strap arrived this morning and am very happy with it


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

another purchase from TWF shop, nice red ostrich, for my mondaine , nice quality, had a few amazon straps fail on me so hoping for better, long term durability to be advised :thumbsup:

thanks roy

deano


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@Roy Any plans to stock some quality bracelets, Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> @Roy Any plans to stock some quality bracelets, Roy?


 Yes Roger, soon :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Both straps that I have ordered and had delivered have been great thanks @Roy could only have been bettered if I had actually ordered the one I had been thinking of ordering rather than the one I was looking at when I did.

Confused? Welcome to my world atm . :mad0218: Well you can never have too many straps . :whistling: And another order shalt be placed sooneth. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I like the look of the canvas straps,are they canvas or nylon and what length are they,thanks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bonzodog said:


> I like the look of the canvas straps,are they canvas or nylon and what length are they,thanks.


 I think they are woven nylon and they have smooth material on the backs.

Buckle side is 75mm (Excluding buckle) other side is 120mm


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Roy said:


> I think they are woven nylon and they have smooth material on the backs.
> 
> Buckle side is 75mm (Excluding buckle) other side is 120mm
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that,sad to say not long enough.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I received a couple from the shop, black canvas and a Tan Alligator Grain strap, haven't had time to put them on their intended targets yet, but both have a good quality feel and look really good (especially the Alligator grain strap), really pleased. :thumbsup:

Couple more I have my eye on but will have to wait till next pay day. :laugh:


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

They look beautiful. :astonished-face:


----------

